# Fabric stickers instead of swing tags...



## DjBrennan (May 14, 2006)

Hey,
I was wondering if anyone here uses fabric stickers to display price, size, style on their tees instead of conventional swing tags. As I have a printed tag for my 
t-shirts there is nowhere i can really attach a swing tag but to the actual garment, which I don't want to do... I have seen a few boutique girls tops with large tag stickers and tsubi put those cool stickers on their jeans... I presume it would have to be a special fabric sticker so that it doesn't mess with the threads...

Does anyone in the AUS know where I can get some made up?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Seems like a sticker on a t-shirt in a boutique type shop would look weird, but maybe I just can't picture it.


----------

